# 2008 Orvis Liquidation Sale



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

For those of you interested, Orvis is having a liquidation sale this weekend at Reliant Center. Here's the website with dates and times:
http://www.reliantpark.com/en/cev/?460

If you spend $75 or more, you get free parking.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Do you know any specifics? How good are the deals, and how much fly tackle do they have? Thanks for posting this.

Mike


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

There's no telling what they'll have. Even the people at Orvis Houston don't know. 

I went to one about 6 years ago. They had quite a bit of flyfishing stuff for sale, although most of it was picked over...I went on the last day of the sale. This year, I plan on being there at 9am on Friday morning.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got back from the Orvis sale. In my opinion, it wasn't that good. There wasn't very much fly fishing equipment...most of the flies were small freshwater flies. They did have a lot of men's cloting for sale.


----------

